# US Accountant in Dubai



## miky348 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,

Looking for a CPA (in Dubai) with knowledge of expat returns to discuss my last three (3) returns. Like to sit with the CPA for couple of hours to review in detail. 

Thanks


----------

